#  Ernährung >   Mit Rauchen aufgehört. Nur noch am ESSEN ! >

## Moertel

Hallo ihr,  
seitdem ich ein absolut abschreckendes Video im Internet gesehen habe, habe ich aufgehört mit dem Rauchen.- Wurde Zeit! Und ich schaff das auch eigentlich total gut, nur.... Ich habe nur noch Appetit, könnte den ganzen Tag nur essen ! Das war während meiner Zeit als Raucher nicht so.  
Hat das von euch schon mal jemand gehabt und kann mir sagen was dagegen hilft?  :Smiley:

----------


## josie

Hallo Moertel!
Das ist durchaus bekannt, wichtig ist dabei, was Du ißt. Am besten und schnellsten geht es mit Obst und rohem Gemüse, das ist dann auch nicht so kalorienreich.
LG Josie

----------


## Moertel

Hallo josie, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ja Obst und Gemüse wären prima, nur hab ich leider total heißhunger auf fettiges und herzhaftes! Total schlimm..
Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp!  
Lieben Gruß

----------


## nux vomica

hi moertel,
das problem kenne ich aus eigener erfahrung. nach meinem rauchstop hatte ich auch ungeheuren appetit aber auf süßigkeiten-obwohl ich als raucher höchstens mal ein halbes stück kuchen gegessen habe.
meine tipps - vollkorntoast, gebackene kartoffel mit kümmel, nüsse jeglicher art. und natürlich obst und rohes gemüse-z.bsp. rohe karotten mit dip. der heißhunger verliert sich aber auch nach einiger zeit.
viel spass beim probieren!
monique

----------


## coffeequeen

War bei mir auch so hab auch zugenommen aber keine panik das nomalisiert sich rauche jetzt seit 4 jahren nicht mehr und mein gewicht ist wieder genau wie am tag der letzten zigarette
hab eher probleme mit gerüchen

----------


## PatrickV

Gerade am Anfang heißt es einfach nur durchhalten. Ich hatte auch absoluten Heißhunger und habe einige Kilos zugenommen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit pendelt sich das jedoch alles wieder ein.

----------


## MichaelRRR

Darunter litten Kumpels von mir auch. Die haben Jahrelang geraucht und dann haben sie aufgehört - und es auch geschafft - und einen mords Appetit entwickelt. 
Wichtig ist - wie erwähnt wurde - viel Obst und Gemüse zu essen. Kalorienreiche Dinge wie Hamburger und das Sortiment vom gelben M.. da würde ich die Finger von lassen. Meine Kumpels haben sich da keinen Gefallen mit getan..

----------


## svenlpuggy

Moin Moin, 
da ich von zuviel Obst etc. auch nix halte, daaaaa sie viel Fruchtzucker enthalten, hab ich mir damals von einer Heilpraktikerin eine Alternative suchen lassen. Sie hat mir Moringapulver empfohlen, da dieses ein Stoff enthalten soll, was den Appetit zügeln soll. Hatte mir dass dann besorgt, aber immer nur online, da es das leider nicht bei mir in der Umgebung in einem Laden gab. Bin nach einiges Seiten bei einer hängen geblieben. Einfach mal schauen, bekomm ab und an auch ne Mail mit Gutscheincodes und Tipps etc., achso die Seite war africanvita.com. Falls das jemand wissen mag.
Hat bei mir wirklich sehr gut geholfen. Konnte meine Figur damals halten. War zufrieden. Schmeckt natürlich nicht so gut wie nen Apfel. Hab mir das immer mit Wasser gemischt und dann Nase zu und runter. Dann ging es ^^  
Einfach ma testen  :Smiley:  Hat das vielleicht schon mal jemand getestet? Wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen, wer davon schon alles ma gehört hat. 
Sooo nun werd ich mal MIttag machen und hoffen danach ein wenig Rückmeldung bekommen zu haben  :Grin:  
Gruuuß Svenl

----------


## Pianoman

> Sie hat mir Moringapulver empfohlen, *da dieses ein Stoff enthalten soll, was den Appetit zügeln soll*.

 Schade, dass sie nicht gesagt hat, welcher Stoff das wohl sein mag. Allerdings würde mich es wundern, wenn sie es denn können würde. 
Wäre ja auch ein wenig merkwürdig, wenn in einer Pflanze, die auch als Nahrungsmittel angebaut bzw. genutzt wird, ein Stoff enthalten wäre, der den Appetit zügelt.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

:c_laugh:  
aus gegebenem Anlass:   

> *Moringa Pulver* enthält eine Vielzahl von Vitaminen, Mineralien und sekundären Pflanzenstoffen. Bemerkenswert ist der hohe Anteil an Eiweiß. *Moringa Pulver* enthält alle essentiellen Aminosäuren in einem ausgewogenen Verhältnis. Auch der hohe Kaliumgehalt und der hohe Eisenwert sind erwähnenswert. Unter den zahlreich vorhandenen Antioxidantien ragen insbesondere Quercitin, Kaempferol und Epigallocatechingallat (EGCG) hervor. Moringablätter haben überdies einen außerordentlich hohen Vitamin-A Gehalt.

 und die Verwendung:   

> * Moringa Pulver* ist hervorragend zur Herstellung von grünen Smoothies geeignet, schmeckt ebenso  als würzige Beigabe sowohl in Süßspeisen, wie z.B. unseren Pralinen, als auch in herzhaften Gerichten wie Suppe und Salat. *Rohkost-Qualität.*

----------


## Vincentvega

Dieser Heisshunger scheint ja wirklich nicht unüblich zu sein wenn man mit dem Rauchen aufhört. Mir ging es genauso. ich denke mal das ist psychisch bedingt und man versucht damit etwas zu kompensieren. Oder kann es auch körperliche Ursachen haben?

----------


## tina2011

hallo, eine Freundin von mir hat auch aufgehört und fast 20 kg zugenommen, die ist fast verzweifelt. Dann hat sie eine etwas, naja fragwürdige, Lösung gefunden. Sie "dampft" jetzt e-Zigaretten und nimmt dabei immer fruchtige oder süße Geschmacksrichtungen ABER OHNE NIKOTIN!!. Dadurch hat sie keine Heißhungerattacken mehr und hat schon 5 kg wieder runter. Das macht Sie seit Herbst letztes Jahr. Bei ihr klappt es und sie ist ganz happy mit dem Shop Liquid Cookie 10ml - FlavourArt
versuchen kann man es ja mal.....viel Glück

----------


## mimi02

Hmm..ich denke dass ist normal aber schau das du oft kaugummi kaust..das lenkt ab  :Zwinker:

----------

